# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Pil en diarree

## xoxomeisje

Hallo, 
Ik zit echt met een dringende vraag,
Ik moet zondag ongesteld worden en in mn eerste week van de strip ( begin altijd op donderdag) heb ik de vrijdag en de zaterdag diarree gehad. Ik neem mijn pil altijd savonds voor het slapen in, dus die 3-4 uur wat overal geadviseerd wordt zit wel goed. Nu heb ik zaterdag onbeschermde sex gehad en heb ik daarna de pil ingenomen en meteen gaan slapen, is er een kans dat ik nu zwanger kan zijn?
De pil is van vrijdag toch goed? of zie ik dit verkeerd?


Alvast Bedankt!

----------


## xoxomeisje

Niemand?

----------

